# More School confusion!



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

I know there are hundreds of posts on this topic and believe me I have read them all. We thought we had it narrowed down but now that my husband is in Dubai and working and me and the kids are on our way, people seem to be pointing him in different directions than we had looked.

We hope to be living in the Lakes or Greens or very close to the Emaar business park. Therefore, as I will have 3 young children under 6, I would like the school to be nearby. In fact, I loved the idea of walking to the school (although I know this limits us so its a preference not a prerequisite).

So we've applied to Regent, DBS and JESS (yes I know our chances are very limited here). I thought living in the Lakes and walking to Regent would be a nice set-up. 

Now, we've heard Regent is not so great. In fact people have advised my husband to look at Raffles and Wellington (I was avoiding both due to things I had read on here and avoiding GEMS due to the whole profit thing).

Now I am really confused as we've paid these application fees to schools which will likely not be any good and not applied to the better ones. I don't mind applying to more but don't want to waste my time or money unnecessarily.

I am looking at one child in year 2, one reception and eventually a nursery (although this doesn't have to be in the school but on the way would be helpful).

Anyone out there with 2-3 kids in primary school and perhaps daycare as well that can give me some advice??

Thanks again! (and sorry for the repetition of topics)

Carrie


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The daughter of a close friend is at Regent and is very happy there. Rather oddly, a number of people have been against the school from outset and although they have had some management issues I believe that now sorted. 

-


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

eusweetheart said:


> I know there are hundreds of posts on this topic and believe me I have read them all. We thought we had it narrowed down but now that my husband is in Dubai and working and me and the kids are on our way, people seem to be pointing him in different directions than we had looked.
> 
> We hope to be living in the Lakes or Greens or very close to the Emaar business park. Therefore, as I will have 3 young children under 6, I would like the school to be nearby. In fact, I loved the idea of walking to the school (although I know this limits us so its a preference not a prerequisite).
> 
> ...


Carrie, ask 100 people here for their opinions on schools, and you'll get at least 90 answers!
I really believe you should go with your gut instinct when you visit a school. I'm assuming you have visited all those you've put in applications (deposits!) for?
Did you come away with a strong preference for one or two? Stick with it!
I know the mother of one boy who was at Regent for about 6 weeks, hated it, moved, and immediately loved his new school. I also know the mother of a girl who moved to Regent after Christmas and immediately blossomed.
Each child is different, and you, as their parent, know what is important for their happiness, so go with your own instinct, not someone else's!
Good luck on your move, and I hope your children will be happy in the school you chose for them (space permitting!) 

StageAbility


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi - thanks for the tip. Yes, I know you are right but unfortunately I cannot visit the schools. I am heavily pregnant and cannot fly to Dubai until our move this summer...by then it will be too late so we've had to apply on our own research. My husband is visiting the schools this month as he's started working now but as I am the mum and am the one who really focuses on this part of our lives it's hard for him to make the decision.

Oh well, I am sure we will be happy with whatever we get but asking in advance makes me feel like I have covered all my bases


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

eusweetheart said:


> Hi - thanks for the tip. Yes, I know you are right but unfortunately I cannot visit the schools. I am heavily pregnant and cannot fly to Dubai until our move this summer...by then it will be too late so we've had to apply on our own research. My husband is visiting the schools this month as he's started working now but as I am the mum and am the one who really focuses on this part of our lives it's hard for him to make the decision.
> 
> Oh well, I am sure we will be happy with whatever we get but asking in advance makes me feel like I have covered all my bases


Ooh, that's tough on you  
I've done the relocating whilst pregnant and with small baby in tow, so I can sympathise!
You're right - it's mum's domain in most cases. Always was in mine. Let's hope Dad gets a 'feel' for the various schools.
I've visited several in recent months in a business capacity: I liked the atmosphere in Regent. I _really_liked the atmosphere in Wellington, but I don't have a lot of time for GEMS from the management angle. I LOVED Stars in Umm Suquiem. Raffles, not over-impressed. Didn't like EIS Umm Suquiem but did like Meadows.
Of course, the most vital factor will be which one you can get your children into!!
Personally (not trying to tell you what to do, but I'm an old hand at this!) I'd decide where I'd ideally like to live, then short-list the schools I liked within reasonable travelling distance (which seems to be exactly what you've done), then, when you know which schools can actually offer you places, reconsider where it is practical to live, if necessary. If you can only get places in schools a long distance from where you'd like to live, start re-thinking where you would consider living. 
I KNOW people do put their children on school buses at 6.30AM because they are on the other side of Dubai, or spend an hour and a half driving to school and back, but I wouldn't want to do that - no school here is THAT much better than everywhere else!- and you'll have a new bubba, so you'd have to be bonkers to choose to do that 
I'd say be pragmatic. You've got a whole lot on your plate without giving yourself extra to cope with. Personally, I'd think it unlikely that you'd find any school unbearably unacceptable, and if you have reason to be unhappy with your choice, well ... children do move schools once here, so you wouldn't be the only one doing it. 
Good luck with everything!!

http://www.stagebility.ae


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> Ooh, that's tough on you
> I've done the relocating whilst pregnant and with small baby in tow, so I can sympathise!
> You're right - it's mum's domain in most cases. Always was in mine. Let's hope Dad gets a 'feel' for the various schools.
> I've visited several in recent months in a business capacity: I liked the atmosphere in Regent. I _really_liked the atmosphere in Wellington, but I don't have a lot of time for GEMS from the management angle. I LOVED Stars in Umm Suquiem. Raffles, not over-impressed. Didn't like EIS Umm Suquiem but did like Meadows.
> ...



THANKYOU!! That was very helpful! I will take your ideas into account and am sending this thread to my husband! Yes, it's difficult trying to arrange my future from here and I really can't wait to get hands on now. The idea of having the school as close as possible would be great. I hate the idea of putting my little boy on a bus...he's still so small!

Let's just cross our fingers we get into something before the summer ends. I can't imagine homeschooling on top of everything else! lol! :baby:


----------



## vawdrey (Dec 24, 2008)

eusweetheart said:


> I know there are hundreds of posts on this topic and believe me I have read them all. We thought we had it narrowed down but now that my husband is in Dubai and working and me and the kids are on our way, people seem to be pointing him in different directions than we had looked.
> 
> We hope to be living in the Lakes or Greens or very close to the Emaar business park. Therefore, as I will have 3 young children under 6, I would like the school to be nearby. In fact, I loved the idea of walking to the school (although I know this limits us so its a preference not a prerequisite).
> 
> ...


Maybe you could try DIA - Dubai International Academy, close to where you want to live and covers all ages.

Vawdrey.


----------



## lailei (Mar 3, 2010)

People nowadays only knows how to distract, just follow what you think will save you money and time.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

_Let's just cross our fingers we get into something before the summer ends. I can't imagine homeschooling on top of everything else! lol! _

Should it come to that, I know someone lovely who does, and is part of a homeschooling network!!


----------



## matz (Feb 26, 2009)

eusweetheart said:


> I know there are hundreds of posts on this topic and believe me I have read them all. We thought we had it narrowed down but now that my husband is in Dubai and working and me and the kids are on our way, people seem to be pointing him in different directions than we had looked.
> 
> We hope to be living in the Lakes or Greens or very close to the Emaar business park. Therefore, as I will have 3 young children under 6, I would like the school to be nearby. In fact, I loved the idea of walking to the school (although I know this limits us so its a preference not a prerequisite).
> 
> ...


I think most parents are booking their children at multiple schools. It's unfortunate because genuine parents who really want their child in a particular school are disadvantaged by parents who are simply booking multiple spots at multiple schools. I think the system is flawed. Schools should be allowed to charge a full terms fees. in that way, genuine parents are not at a disadvantage. I feel for you. Hope things work out.


----------



## beatrix (Sep 2, 2009)

matz said:


> I think most parents are booking their children at multiple schools. It's unfortunate because genuine parents who really want their child in a particular school are disadvantaged by parents who are simply booking multiple spots at multiple schools. I think the system is flawed. Schools should be allowed to charge a full terms fees. in that way, genuine parents are not at a disadvantage. I feel for you. Hope things work out.


I went thru the same emotions as you. Many schools have waiting lists and from what I am reading, few of the waiting lists of actualy genuine bc parents are placing deposits at many different schools. It's a loopy system but it is what it is. My2 cents worth: try JESS/DESS, Regent/Wellington, and DIA in that order. The others come a close second.


----------



## avery (Dec 9, 2009)

eusweetheart said:


> I know there are hundreds of posts on this topic and believe me I have read them all. We thought we had it narrowed down but now that my husband is in Dubai and working and me and the kids are on our way, people seem to be pointing him in different directions than we had looked.
> 
> We hope to be living in the Lakes or Greens or very close to the Emaar business park. Therefore, as I will have 3 young children under 6, I would like the school to be nearby. In fact, I loved the idea of walking to the school (although I know this limits us so its a preference not a prerequisite).
> 
> ...


I have 2 children at Regent. It's a very good school (compared to DESS and JESS in my opinion). I think you'll find a lot of happy campers (parents and kids) at Regent so I wouldn't let what a few say bias you. You're best advised to decide for yourself in what feels right for you and your child. That's my opinion.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

matz said:


> I think most parents are booking their children at multiple schools. It's unfortunate because genuine parents who really want their child in a particular school are disadvantaged by parents who are simply booking multiple spots at multiple schools. I think the system is flawed. Schools should be allowed to charge a full terms fees. in that way, genuine parents are not at a disadvantage. I feel for you. Hope things work out.


Whoa ! So increase costs for everyone ?!!
The reason why multiple bookings are required because one is not sure of where the child will finally get a spot. I believe everyone is a "genuine" (whatever that means)


----------



## julia99 (Mar 2, 2009)

eusweetheart said:


> I know there are hundreds of posts on this topic and believe me I have read them all. We thought we had it narrowed down but now that my husband is in Dubai and working and me and the kids are on our way, people seem to be pointing him in different directions than we had looked.
> 
> We hope to be living in the Lakes or Greens or very close to the Emaar business park. Therefore, as I will have 3 young children under 6, I would like the school to be nearby. In fact, I loved the idea of walking to the school (although I know this limits us so its a preference not a prerequisite).
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry about Regent if iIwere you. School's rock solid. My 3 kids go there. I actually moved them from Wellington and DIA because I wanted a better focus the academics. Most schools share the same extracurricular activities because they all plug into the same service providers. So for us it was really what and how the school delivered the academics that differentiated one school from the other. And trust me, after going into much detail on the education, we settled for Regent and have not looked back since. Having said that, each parents has a different opinion and experience so you'd be best by doing your own research. Good luck!


----------

